# Laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next week



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi everybody.

This is my first post here. I am 34 and the reason of my subfertility problem is because I've got a fibroid just close to the right corner of my uterus, close to the exit of the tube and an ovarian cyst at the left side, which may be an endometrioma. The left tube is apparently blocked.  I am having a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy next Tuesday and I am very nervous about it. My DH is 48, everything is ok with him. We have been TTC for 3 years now. I'd like to know if anybody here has had this kind of surgery and how's been after that. 
I have been dealing with this just fine, but lately I feel really low and just can't stop crying, because somehow I feel this surgery is not going to "fix" my tubes and perhaps I'd start considering IVF. I am not sure if I can cope with all this now. I feel useless, sad... and I don't want to talk about this with my girlfriends, as all of them are mums and all I got is these stupid answers like "be positive", "some people are not meant to be mum", "well if you can't have kids, just have to accept it". So I tought that maybe I could find here someone who bring some light... Thank you


----------



## Nickyg26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Firstly don't worry about the procedure.  I had the same done last Friday and am currently recovering (mine was to understand the extent of endometriosis after finding endometrioma during my first round of IVF).  I had treatment for the endometriosis and have felt very little pain and was pretty much back to normal after three days.  Obviously the anaesthetic makes you feel a bit drowsy for a day or so and the gas can make your shoulder and neck area hurt.  I plan to go back to work on Monday and have been doing some work from home since Wednesday (I am office based so can do a lot from the laptop).  I admit that it is scary knowing what you may find out but you never know, it may not be as bad as you think.  I think that it is better to know as at least then you can do things to improve the situation and most situations can be improved.  

I understand how emotional this whole process can be.  Thankfully I had a good result from the operation but that doesn't mean that I have been all smiley and happy since.  I have poor ovarian reserve so being told by the surgeon that IVF is the best option when he knows that IVF probably won't work for us (I only got one egg on the first round despite the highest stimulation allowed) has been hard to take.  If you have good eggs then your chances with IVF would be pretty good and tubal issues become irrelevant.

I hope that this helps.  Good luck with your laparoscopy - I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*Diagnosis ~ *Click Here

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you very much, both Nickyg26 and Thetis for your replies. 

Nickyg26, I hope you get well soon and the IVF works for you. A big hug!

Thanks, Thetis for all the links and information you gave me. I really appreciate it. 

Good luck for all. X


----------



## NADIAJO (Jan 22, 2013)

I had both procedures a year ago and it was fine. Hurts a bit as you would expect and you end up with a couple of scars but other than that its ok. I understand your upset. We've been trying to conceive for about 7 years. My husband already has children from a first marriage so it feels tough that we havent been able to conceive. I had IVF two years ago on the basis that my husband was the issue however on the first try they discoverd that I had silent ovaries so we didnt produce any eggs. I cant tell you how angry, upset and humilated I felt. I was 36 at the time so totally wasnt expecting that news. And I agree no matter what anyone says to you to make you feel better or accepting of the situation the whole thing is unfair. But you've got to pick yourelf up and try and do something about it or how you feel or you'll just end up like I was in a terrible rut angry and desolate. I took up running with a female running club and I have to say it saved my sanity and helped me forget for a little while my broken heart. I'm about to embark on donor egg treatment in Barcelona so I'm going to keep positive. I suggest you do the same. Whatever happens after the operation tell yourself there are always options. You just need the courage to accept and chose whats best for you. Good luck x


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Monb1,

I had a laparoscopy and dye hydrotubation and hysteroscopy on January 8th this year.  I was very nervous about it, particularly as I had never had a general anaesthetic before.  

I went to the hospital, met the surgeon and anaesthetist and signed a form.  Then I had to change into my hospital gown and support socks and my own dressing gown and slippers and wait.  They took me down to the operating theatre and I got on the bed, they put the canula in my hand and said think happy thoughts.... the next thing I knew was that I was awake.  They wheeled me to the recovery ward and gave me tea and biscuits and then the surgeon came and had a quick chat (said he had removed endo and I had scarring on the cervix so IUI is next step for us).

Things you should know about that I hadn't expected:

1) When you stand up from the bed you are sitting on blood and iodine (it was a shock to me as I wasnt expecting to see blood underneath me afterwards).
2) The shoulder tip pain they talk about can be absolute agony - particularly when going from standing to lying down.  Best way to ease it is moving the shoulder around and pain killers.
3) You should definitely have at least 2-3 days on the sofa to recover no matter how you feel - and maybe longer depending on what they have done.
4) You need someone to drive you home and some chocolate to aid recovery!

I don't think you have anything to worry about, obviously there are certain risks that go with the territory but these are very rare and these surgeons do 8-10 of these procedures in a day so they have seen it all before.  I have two tiny weeny scars, already nearly fully healed.  One is inside my belly button and the other low down on the tummy.  I don't think anyone would notice them.

In terms of emotion I find reflexology really helps me and I go once a week.  I've been going for about 3 months now and I have felt a huge difference in my emotions.  I still feel depressed around AF but I can handle other people's pregnancies, babies and ******** streams of baby photos without any worry.  I think that having the lap and hysteroscopy helped too, as at least I now know what the problems are and can try new things rather than blindly going from month to month.  My friends are generally good and supportive but I don't think anyone can truly understand how it feels until you have been through it.  One friend keeps getting drunk and telling me 'Just go and pay for IVF' - like it is a simple solution and you can just turn up at the hospital and have it immediately!

Good luck I hope it all goes really well for you - at least you will get answers and hopefully a plan for the future. 

xxx


----------



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you very much, NADIAJO for taking the time to read and reply to my post and for your advise.

    I can't wait for the surgery, but the thing is that because I am so nervous, I can feel my AF coming, so probably I will have to call the hospital on Monday and tell them they should postpone the surgery, as apparently the surgery can not be done if I am bleeding at the time, because the surgeon won't be able to see clearly the area...  

    So, I will have to wait.... again.

    My eggs are ok, but they can not reach the uterus,and my DH's sperm can not find their way, because of the blocked left tube and the fibroid at the end of the right one, so my only hope is they'd be able to fix one of them and I'll be able to conceive naturally some day...

    I wish you all the luck in Barcelona and hope you will be able to be a mum, with all my heart.

    Lot's of  

    xx


----------



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, Beandreaming for taking the time reading and giving me all this details. This really help me a lot. Specially the advice about chocolate aid, I think it is great   and you put a big smile on my face!

As I said on the last reply, I think I'll have to call/go to the hospital on Monday and tell them I am going to be bleeding at the day of the surgery, so they probably will have to postpone it, as it is going to be difficult to do in that situation... I call a few days ago telling them this, but the lady on the phone said: "Oh! I doesn't matter". But after reading again all the information they gave me, I'd rather prefer having the surgery another day than having a mess down there and making everything a waste of time.

My hope is they can do something about at least one of the tubes and I'll be able to conceive naturally... I know, I know...  

My sister had endometriosis, and she conceived naturally after lap... She's got now two boys from two different natural pregnancies.

And I would like to say too I'm sorry if you all find my expression a bit odd, I am spanish and I am not just only struggling with my infertility issues but with  my language too, so I have always this feeling that I do not understand everything the doctor say to me, and people do not understand me. Once again, my apologies, I am trying my best...

I wish you all the luck with your treatment, thanks for your words and advise.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Monb,

I hope you managed to reschedule if AF had arrived by Monday  - it is annoying having to wait but I did think they couldnt do it during AF.  I had mine on Day 22 so also had to make sure that there was no way I could be pregnant - I just decided to not try that month (although chances of getting PG were so low anyway!)

I love hearing stories like your sisters - I hope I'll be successful after having a lap - although we have been referred for IUI anyway so at least there is progress.

Your English is very good - I don't think you need to worry.  Is your DH English?  Might be good to have him at your Doctors appointments if he is as then between you you'll have a good understanding!

Good luck and don't worry about the lap - I'm sure you'll be fine.

xx


----------



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, BEANDREAMING, for your words.

Yes, my DH is english and he is always at the appointments with me. 

I finally had the lap, dye test and hysteroscopy two days ago. AF finally came on Saturday night, but the surgeon decided that she could perform  the operation anyway and actually I was just spotting a bit on Tuesday, so they proceded and everything went ok. I have to say I only have good words for the team at Torbay hospital. Everybody was really caring, kind and I am very very gratefull to them. 

Everything went exactly as you told me, except I did not bleed after and I barely am now, and I have not pain on my shoulders. Got 3 stitches that hurt a bit now and I am not worry about the scars. They found extensive endometriosis in my uterus, ovaries and adhesion of peritonem, all treated, but at least one of the tubes "works" ok. So it was worse than they initially thought. The surgeon gave me aswell the results of my AMH, wich is low  I have to wait a month to have x rays and check how is everything inside to make the next decision.

I hope you are recovering well too.

I know what you mean about people not fully understanding how you feel or what is your problem, as I have friends now telling me: "So, everything is ok now, don't worry" 

They do not understand that just the idea of IUI or IVF it is upseting enough for us... 

Take care and good luck, dear.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Monb,

Just wanted to check you are recovering well?  I think it sounds like it was a good thing they did it if they found extensive endo and could remove it.

Don't worry too much about your low AMH results - loads of ladies have low AMH on this board and get pregnant so all is not lost for you!  I have really high AMH (40.2) and I am not pregnant!

Hopefully when you have your x-ray they can give you the best course of action for you.

Have you ever tried reflexology?  I am not generally a believer in alternative therapies (although admittedly infertility has made me willing to try anything) but it helps so much emotionally!  

Good luck and hope you have recovered well!

xxx


----------



## monb1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, Beandreaming

Thanks for your reply and sorry for my delay...  

Yes, I am recovering well, but I still got this annoying stitches and some pain low in my tummy. 

I've go my next appointment the 12th of March, so they will tell me how is going everything down there...

I think in some way I feel more optimistic now, probably this feeling will go down in a few days as my AF approaches again and my hormones go crazy. I just do not want to think too much about all this and prefer to wait for my appointment. Let's see after that.

Hope you are ok and completely recover from your procedure and your IUI appointment comes soon too
  Oh! And I hope you've got some nice present from your DH today, you deserve it! 

Best of luck and all my love!       

Mon


----------

